

Giant arthropods, then and now - tokenadult
http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2012/10/25/giant-arthropods-then-and-now/

======
tokenadult
I was surprised that the blog post just submitted here traced the history of
the square-cube law only as far back as Haldane, when it was actually Galileo
who introduced that fundamental idea to Western thought.

<http://van.physics.illinois.edu/qa/listing.php?id=16793>

<http://dinosaurtheory.com/scaling.html>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Square-cube_law>

[http://masi.cscs.lsa.umich.edu/~crshalizi///notebooks/physic...](http://masi.cscs.lsa.umich.edu/~crshalizi///notebooks/physical-
biology.html)

